# need help before the morning.



## ~Alyssa~ (Oct 26, 2013)

So I brought my puppy home today, and on the way home we stopped by the feed store. My neighbors have 2 pitbulls they gave me this long speech about how diamond is the food for pitbulls , so I get to the feed store and the sales girl is pushing some brand supposedly made for bully breeds. I got overwhelmed and left tonight I gave swazi the pedigree mixed with warm milk like the breeder said , she likes it but I know that's not a great food. She also said she was doing oatmeal,apple vinegar and milk and I should continue to do that bc it gets rid of all parasites and keeps them away? I would like to go get swazi's food in the morning and be confident about my choice. So is diamond good if so just the puppy mix? If there is something better in that price range or a few dollars more I'm all ears.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

swaztika said:


> So I brought my puppy home today, and on the way home we stopped by the feed store. My neighbors have 2 pitbulls they gave me this long speech about how diamond is the food for pitbulls , so I get to the feed store and the sales girl is pushing some brand supposedly made for bully breeds. I got overwhelmed and left tonight I gave swazi the pedigree mixed with warm milk like the breeder said , she likes it but I know that's not a great food. She also said she was doing oatmeal,apple vinegar and milk and I should continue to do that bc it gets rid of all parasites and keeps them away? I would like to go get swazi's food in the morning and be confident about my choice. So is diamond good if so just the puppy mix? If there is something better in that price range or a few dollars more I'm all ears.


 Just worm that damn pup properly , and do some research on Diamond , ya got one dog , buy a decent food the feed stores are full of 'em.

And ya oughta change the name of the dog , or at least your moniker , if ya don't I'm gonna refer to your dog as " SwaZiLand" just to p*** you off.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Its a lot more but I feed orijen (used to feed diamomd and wont go back). According to a member who used to be in the dog food industry it is the highest quality kibble you can get. I know some feed 4health with success (made by diamond or a sub company from what I gather) but then again some ppl swaer by iams or ol roy.


Gotta agree about the name. Im all for your personal beliefs being protected but im not for namen a dog swastika (no matter how its spelled)...


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

First of all, stop giving your puppy milk! Dog's cannot digest cow's milk and it is not a substitute for the mom's milk. If you're going to use anything to soften the kibble I would just add water. However at 8 weeks a puppy should be plenty old enough to eat kibble without it being softened.

Diamond is an _alright _food but it is far from the best. I have fed Taste of the Wild (a Diamond product) and they did just fine on it. I currently feed Acana Regionals: Pacifica formula and my dogs love it and it is a higher end feed. Orijen (made by the same company as Acana) is about as good as it gets for kibble quality wise. However raw, if done right, should be less expensive and provides a lot of great health benefits.


----------



## ~Alyssa~ (Oct 26, 2013)

OldDog said:


> Just worm that damn pup properly , and do some research on Diamond , ya got one dog , buy a decent food the feed stores are full of 'em.
> 
> And ya oughta change the name of the dog , or at least your moniker , if ya don't I'm gonna refer to your dog as " SwaZiLand" just to p*** you off.


The breeder did worm her , apparently this mix of oatmeal etc is good for her coat etc as well as keeping parasites away. Call her what you like it won't piss me off my husband named her.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

swaztika said:


> The breeder did worm her , apparently this mix of oatmeal etc is good for her coat etc as well as keeping parasites away. Call her what you like it won't piss me off my husband named her.


 The proper food and you won't have to feed anything else. And plan on worming a pup every couple months until 8 months to a year.

And frankly I don't give two s***s who named her , it's a publicly offensive name at a time when sociopolitically the last damn thing needed is some idiot naming a dog something like that.


----------



## ~Alyssa~ (Oct 26, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Its a lot more but I feed orijen (used to feed diamomd and wont go back). According to a member who used to be in the dog food industry it is the highest quality kibble you can get. I know some feed 4health with success (made by diamond or a sub company from what I gather) but then again some ppl swaer by iams or ol roy.
> 
> Gotta agree about the name. Im all for your personal beliefs being protected but im not for namen a dog swastika (no matter how its spelled)...


Thanks, unfortunately the name stands , husband named her it was part of the deal. I got the puppy he got to name her so I call her swazi.


----------



## ~Alyssa~ (Oct 26, 2013)

Carriana said:


> First of all, stop giving your puppy milk! Dog's cannot digest cow's milk and it is not a substitute for the mom's milk. If you're going to use anything to soften the kibble I would just add water. However at 8 weeks a puppy should be plenty old enough to eat kibble without it being softened.
> 
> Diamond is an _alright _food but it is far from the best. I have fed Taste of the Wild (a Diamond product) and they did just fine on it. I currently feed Acana Regionals: Pacifica formula and my dogs love it and it is a higher end feed. Orijen (made by the same company as Acana) is about as good as it gets for kibble quality wise. However raw, if done right, should be less expensive and provides a lot of great health benefits.


I don't know if I trust myself to do raw I'm afraid I would mess it up. Thanks for the suggestions , my sister has an olde english and uses orijen I will ask if she is satisfied


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Its ur dog I cant force anything. I can tell u I have friends that are covered in white pride tattoos and its a hard row to hoe.... best of luck with the pup. Pictures are alwasy nice. Uplaod to photobucket copy the img link and paste here.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

swaztika said:


> Thanks, unfortunately the name stands , husband named her it was part of the deal. I got the puppy he got to name her so I call her swazi.


 A piece of advice , don't be telling folks the real name , a dog named Swaztika is gonna offend a lotta BullDog folks. Just leave it as Swazi. Best change your handle here though , it's going to get you in trouble.

And straight up , forewarned is fairwarned , any Skinhead/Metzger derived/Church of The Creator/Confederate Hammerskin type rhetoric starts to appear it *will* be countered , leave that crap on StormFront.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Hahaha jesse Jackson aint got stormfront shut down yet? 

Yeah signing anything 14/88 would be a bad idea. And dont think its just you. id say something if your name was "new Panther party" and you named your dog malcolm x too....


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

swaztika said:


> I don't know if I trust myself to do raw I'm afraid I would mess it up. Thanks for the suggestions , my sister has an olde english and uses orijen I will ask if she is satisfied


I'm right there with ya! It takes a good deal of research and understanding of the appropriate ratios which I do not currently have the mental capacity or time to undertake. I plan on looking into it once I'm out of school and have more free time to spend researching everything and anything dog.


----------



## ~Alyssa~ (Oct 26, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Hahaha jesse Jackson aint got stormfront shut down yet?
> 
> Yeah signing anything 14/88 would be a bad idea. And dont think its just you. id say something if your name was "new Panther party" and you named your dog malcolm x too....


Lol ok ok fine changed it , I'm not racist swear on it, I honestly didn't know her name would call this much attention. I couldn't figure out how to change my handle so I did a whole new profile , now I need to figure out how to take the other one down. From here on out on here I will refer to her as azi kinda like ozzy just spelled different just so no one is offended. I will post pics in the morning . Thanks for your help.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

~Alyssa~ said:


> Lol ok ok fine changed it , I'm not racist swear on it, I honestly didn't know her name would call this much attention. I couldn't figure out how to change my handle so I did a whole new profile , now I need to figure out how to take the other one down. From here on out on here I will refer to her as azi kinda like ozzy just spelled different just so no one is offended. I will post pics in the morning . Thanks for your help.


 Good deal on that , that makes a statement.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

~Alyssa~ said:


> Lol ok ok fine changed it , I'm not racist swear on it, I honestly didn't know her name would call this much attention. I couldn't figure out how to change my handle so I did a whole new profile , now I need to figure out how to take the other one down. From here on out on here I will refer to her as azi kinda like ozzy just spelled different just so no one is offended. I will post pics in the morning . Thanks for your help.


Idc if you're racist or not lol. Thats your business. Like I said i wouldve said something if it was the opposite side of things too. But naming your dog after the main symbol of white supremacy is going to draw attention. To think it wouldn't was nieve. I hope you enjoy the site and get everything you need from us. Feel free to ask all the questions you can think of we'll all be more than happy to help.

And please understand I wasnt being a ball buster there is just a time and place for everything and this just isnt the place for racial issues.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

~Alyssa~ said:


> Lol ok ok fine changed it , I'm not racist swear on it, I honestly didn't know her name would call this much attention. I couldn't figure out how to change my handle so I did a whole new profile , now I need to figure out how to take the other one down. From here on out on here I will refer to her as azi kinda like ozzy just spelled different just so no one is offended. I will post pics in the morning . Thanks for your help.


I think only admin can change a username. I'll go ahead and ban your other account since two aren't permitted. Just don't try to log in under that one and freak out, you haven't done anything wrong 

Just curious, what prompted your husband to give a puppy such a name?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I can merge the 2 accounts for you if you want. Welcome btw


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Dam cuz,pay attention....she aint got no balls....key word here...she,,,
























hada do it cuz....been cutting ya some slack lately...lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

welder said:


> Dam cuz,pay attention....she aint got no balls....key word here...she,,,
> 
> hada do it cuz....been cutting ya some slack lately...lol


Haha its all good bro. Breast buster just sounds mean lol


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:Quite the welcoming committee lmao


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Carriana said:


> Just curious, what prompted your husband to give a puppy such a name?


The swastika has been used in multiple cultures for different reasons since the beginning of time it seems like. Its been everything from a sign of peace to a symbol for the sun to its most notorious use.(im almost possitive you knew that though)

I do know of someone (an internet celeb) who has cover his whole body in swastikas in an attempt to "take it back". I could understand if it was something like that but I dnt see it...


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh yeah....welcome yall.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Just Tap Pits said:


> The swastika has been used in multiple cultures for different reasons since the beginning of time it seems like. Its been everything from a sign of peace to a symbol for the sun to its most notorious use.(im almost possitive you knew that though)
> 
> I do know of someone (an internet celeb) who has cover his whole body in swastikas in an attempt to "take it back". I could understand if it was something like that but I dnt see it...


I know it was around much longer than before it was used by the Nazis but from that point forward it will forever be viewed as a symbol of hate. Good luck to anyone trying to "take it back".


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

redog said:


> I can merge the 2 accounts for you if you want. Welcome btw


Glad I read this, i was about to ban the other account. Have at it boss


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Carriana said:


> I know it was around much longer than before it was used by the Nazis but from that point forward it will forever be viewed as a symbol of hate. Good luck to anyone trying to "take it back".


I believe the Hindus do still use it (could be wrong). I didnt mean to sound condescending or anything just letn my tiny bit of schooling show lol.

I agree any attempt to take it back is futile. Check out "swastika man" on YouTube if you're interested in the guy I mentioned and his motives.

On the flip side I just saw a pic of crenshaw in his white knights hat and how many dogs have been named hitler or n*****? I know of "mckenna(i think that was the spelling)hitler"(who I think was owned by a black guy), and theres a few old game dogs with racial provocative names. But thats the past this is now. No need to step on toes for no reason.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I believe the Hindus do still use it (could be wrong). I didnt mean to sound condescending or anything just letn my tiny bit of schooling show lol.
> 
> I agree any attempt to take it back is futile. Check out "swastika man" on YouTube if you're interested in the guy I mentioned and his motives.
> 
> On the flip side I just saw a pic of crenshaw in his white knights hat and how many dogs have been named hitler or n*****? I know of "mckenna(i think that was the spelling)hitler"(who I think was owned by a black guy), and theres a few old game dogs with racial provocative names. But thats the past this is now. No need to step on toes for no reason.


I hear ya, and I think someone had told me once (back in the day before Google so I suppose I could probably verify if I really wanted, lol) that the non-racist version of the symbol was actually oriented with the ends pointing in opposite direction. Not sure if that's even true.

Have you seen this: Secret Swastika - Top 10 Google Earth Finds - TIME

Coronado Naval Amphibious Base of all places. Either the architects had some unsavory associations or they were just morons...


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Carriana said:


> I hear ya, and I think someone had told me once (back in the day before Google so I suppose I could probably verify if I really wanted, lol) that the non-racist version of the symbol was actually oriented with the ends pointing in opposite direction. Not sure if that's even true.
> 
> Have you seen this: Secret Swastika - Top 10 Google Earth Finds - TIME
> 
> Coronado Naval Amphibious Base of all places. Either the architects had some unsavory associations or they were just morons...


I think the directions depend on the culture(not positve so dnt google me to death lol). I do know some are opposite though (god bless history channel lol).

I actually have seen that. I think I saw a news clip where after that became public knowledge they were diverting funds to change the design.... how that got "past" everyone ill never know lol

Edit: when I rechecked the pic it mentioned the $ to fix it. I feel dumb now...


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I think the directions depend on the culture(not positve so dnt google me to death lol). I do know some are opposite though (god bless history channel lol).
> 
> I actually have seen that. I think I saw a news clip where after that became public knowledge they were diverting funds to change the design.... how that got "past" everyone ill never know lol
> 
> Edit: when I rechecked the pic it mentioned the $ to fix it. I feel dumb now...


 An ancient symbol , perverted by a madman and the wake he left behind him.

Jainism , Hinduism , certain Buddhist sects use it , along with others. It dates back as far as the early Indus Valley civilisations.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

OldDog said:


> An ancient symbol , perverted by a madman and the wake he left behind him.
> 
> Jainism , Hinduism , certain Buddhist sects use it , along with others. It dates back as far as the early Indus Valley civilisations.


I remember that Buddhist used it but for some reason the Hindus really stuck out.

Thanks olddog, as always your vast knowledge of the world helped us again.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

File:KRIT 1913.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
This is a little earlier history of the symbol.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Good find redog. Thats a new use I hadnt seen.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Don't matter to me, fly what flag you want.... now you want me to buy your values, you has a problem....


----------



## ~Alyssa~ (Oct 26, 2013)

Carriana said:


> I think only admin can change a username. I'll go ahead and ban your other account since two aren't permitted. Just don't try to log in under that one and freak out, you haven't done anything wrong
> 
> Just curious, what prompted your husband to give a puppy such a name?


The puppy's dad is named swastika. My husband just liked swazi , anyway I talked him to a name change to Ozzy. Dd(2) calls her dog lol so I'm hoping she doesn't start thinking her name is dog .


----------



## ~Alyssa~ (Oct 26, 2013)

redog said:


> I can merge the 2 accounts for you if you want. Welcome btw


Thank you and merging them would be great


----------

